# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dream about an ex having a baby??

## Isabelita

Hi guys. I'm new to this forum, but I had the weirdest dream and I would appreciate some feedback please. I had a dream of my ex boyfriend that I was with for many, many years and I am pretty upset now. In the dream he had a baby girl with his new girlfriend and I was looking at him walking on the street with the stroller and the baby in it obviously :smiley:  I felt very sad in the dream and I feel sad now. I just wanted to know what does it mean. I don't usually dream about him, so I am really curious. Also in the same dream the girlfriend turned out to be my friend's sister (which she's not) and my friend was telling me how are they in the house, because they were all living together in the dream. I cannot remember any other details, hope you can make something out of this. Thanks a lot!

----------


## Miau

Well you know, you are the only person who can interpret your dreams. It could be that you still like him and you're jealous of his new girlfriend or it could have been just a random dream. You decide!

----------


## Randall38

Haha I dreamed an ex girlfriend of mine was pregnant a few times in one week!  She did get pregnant about a year later so there was no real life implication of my dream into real life.

I would say she was the "one who got away" or "great white buffalo" haha if you've seen Hot Tub Time Machine.  So maybe in your mind he was your one who got away and this happens to more people than you think.

----------

